# Edge vs Edge RT?



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Other than price and number of dogs, what's the biggest difference?

Which one is most similar in use to TT Pro 500?


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Tom,
The Edge RT is the model you want if you are going to be training Retrievers. The "RT" actually stands for Retriever Trainer. The RT has 8 settings, each with a low, medium and high (24 total levels). The regular Edge has 127 settings, displayed on an LCD screen. I have only seen one Edge in use, versus several RT models. 

-Mike


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes you'll want the RT model. I "grew up" on the Pro 500 and the RT is the closest thing to it, very easy transition.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Like mine so far....Jim


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I have an Edge, and multiple dogs training at the same time. Perfect for my needs. I have owned a Tri-Tronics Pro 100 and a Garmin Pro 550. The Dogtra Edge has been by far the best. Can't speak to the RT.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

RT, the Edge is made for running many dogs at 1 time, possibly upland or hounds. RT is most like the Pro 500


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

The biggest difference is the button set up and that the Edge has lights. The Edge's button setup is really nice for multiple dogs while the RT's button set up is for controlling stimulus level for one dog. I have the Edge and like it. I needed the lights for airing dogs out at night and I find this feature extremely helpful. 

I wish Dogtra would make the Edge RT with lights, and if it did, I would have bought the RT over the Edge. 

FYI, there is a detailed video review of the Dogtra Edge on GunDogSupply.


----------

